# Vape Gear Confiscated



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/15)

Hi Everybody

Just a headsup  I was chatting to a customer this afternoon who just got back from an overseas trip.

His Gear got confiscated at customs in Dubai, he said they told him you are allowed to take gear in but when he tried to catch his connecting flight back to South Africa they just said it is not allowed and he had to throw his mod in the dustbin.

He asked me to please give everyone a headsup that if you are travelling to or through Dubai to make sure your mod is in your actual luggage and not your carry on, take something you are not too worried about losing in your carry on!

Reactions: Thanks 8 | Informative 4


----------



## shabbar (26/8/15)

noooooooooooit.

i will never bin my sx

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/15)

Yeah he said he was not to phased by the tank (He had a nautilus mini on top) But he had an alesia mod which he is pretty bleak about! He said that he tried reasoning with them but they absolutely refused to budge


----------



## Lim (26/8/15)

That is hectic! 

And also... I thought if you have those battery stuff, you not allow to put in luggage, and must be hand carried ? now how is that gona work? you take out the battery and hand carry the battery only?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/15)

Yeah thats what I thought aswell.


----------



## Lim (26/8/15)

I don't know about Dubai, but last time when I was in Taiwan, I had my baton accidentally with my hand luggage and they refuse to put in to the other one for me. I had to bin it too, it was a 2000 rand ASP baton (if anyone knows) 

Anyway, later I went to complain to a friend of mine that works at customs, apparently some countries customs they offer to mail the item for you home in case your item is "un-binnable", but it gona be a bit of money.

so if this happens, maybe ask if they do offer this service before you bin the ecig.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Thanks. I'll let my friend know. He's going to Dubai in Sept.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/8/15)

Yas if that was me, i'd klap a mancry like so

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

When I do go abroad, I'll make sure to only take cheap stuff with me. I'll buy a cheap tube mod with a cheap tank. Good to know this stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

I flew through Dubai in December/January of this year and on the way home we were in Dubai for a few nights.
Back then I read on tripadvisor about the Vape laws there so I left my 30w in my big bag and on the plane I had my 20w with the Nautilus mini as I wasn't concerned if it was taken. Nothing happened when I walked through security and I wasn't stopped. I guess it depends if you get searched or not, either way I'd leave that stuff in my big bag.
Flew direct to USA recently, also had no problem.


----------



## ShaneW (26/8/15)

I went through Dubai twice last year this time. Had a hana with nautilus mini, in my pocket (put through the tray to go through the metal detector) and plenty juice in my carry on bag... Not a problem.

I wonder if the rules have changed or if he was just unlucky and caught someone on a bad day.

Thanks for the heads up though

I think @Andre travels abroad often, perhaps he knows something about this


----------



## ShaneW (26/8/15)

Can you imagine them trying to confiscate @Rob Fisher vape case full of Reos ... Someone will end up having to have a bottle of tropical ice surgically removed from their you know where

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

ShaneW said:


> I went through Dubai twice last year this time. Had a hana with nautilus mini, in my pocket (put through the tray to go through the metal detector) and plenty juice in my carry on bag... Not a problem.
> 
> I wonder if the rules have changed or if he was just unlucky and caught someone on a bad day.
> 
> ...


Never been via Dubai, usually via Paris or Amsterdam - have never had a problem there. Only peeps who ever asked a question about the vape gear was in Australia on my way to New Zealand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (26/8/15)

I think he just hit bad luck - went twice this year in and out of Dubai (Feb & June) with eGrip in my hand (in tray through metal detector) and zero problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MJ INC (26/8/15)

You have to be careful in any country that has a ban on e cigarettes. It seems to be a grey area and you're always taking a risk the may confiscate your gear


----------



## whatalotigot (26/8/15)

There was a law passed not to long ago. Saying you should carry your mod as carry on, and NOT to have a ecig in your luggage. 
I would have the mod stripped down. atty empty. batteries out and all in pieces. in a nice bag. organised. 

You friend seemed to have a fully working setup? Thats different.


----------



## ShaneW (27/8/15)

whatalotigot said:


> There was a law passed not to long ago. Saying you should carry your mod as carry on, and NOT to have a ecig in your luggage.
> I would have the mod stripped down. atty empty. batteries out and all in pieces. in a nice bag. organised.
> 
> You friend seemed to have a fully working setup? Thats different.



Then how do you plan on having a stealth vape on the plane

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (27/8/15)

I guess it's a bit of a luck thing. Tuesday in Saudi, I put my iStick with Subtank nano in the bin, and my Hana in carry on luggage. One official questioned my iStick very anxiously. Luckily, another official told him not a problem, electronic cigar, let it go. If that friendly oke was not there, I would have been minus a mod and tank now.


----------



## Neal (30/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Just a headsup  I was chatting to a customer this afternoon who just got back from an overseas trip.
> 
> ...





Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Just a headsup  I was chatting to a customer this afternoon who just got back from an overseas trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neal (30/9/15)

Hi All,
Joined forum today so big howzit to everyone from Swaziland. I also had my vape gear confiscated at Dubai when connecting from Uk to Jhb. Not offered any explanation other than - "This is not allowed" Ouch.
Neal


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

Neal said:


> Hi All,
> Joined forum today so big howzit to everyone from Swaziland. I also had my vape gear confiscated at Dubai when connecting from Uk to Jhb. Not offered any explanation other than - "This is not allowed" Ouch.
> Neal


Hi @Neal. First Swazilander on the forum I think. Most welcome. Hope you got your gear back eventually? Tell us a bit more about yourself - how long have you been vaping, favourite gear, how is the vaping scene in Swaziland? 
Happy vaping.


----------



## Alex_123 (30/9/15)

Just a heads up to all members!

Confirmed by friends residing in Dubai, electronic cigarettes are banned in the country. Im guessing that goes all sorts of vape gear.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/15)

Guess who will never be flying via any of the Emirates airlines EVER!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Neal (30/9/15)

Hello Mate,
I did not get my gear back, I had rather naughtily stashed my best devices in my luggage which were not found by security, was cheap ego type device that was in my jacket pocket that was confiscated. I Spend 4-5 months a year in UK where I got into vaping. Was doing 2 packs Marlboro reds a day (idiot) and at £9 a packet I was paying R380 a day to kill myself. Have not had a fag for almost a year and have got my son onto vapes as well. No vaping scene in Swaziland at all, only thing available is Twisp products at local Clicks, R167 per 20ml, when available. Am currently running Hana Modz DNA 50 clone, E leaf 30w I stick with E leaf GS tanks, as I stocked up on coils when in UK not being aware that vaping was getting more popular in SA. When coils getting to an end I fancy upgrading to decent sub ohm tank. I buy online and send courier to collect, or friends collect for me when they are in JHB. Great to see vaping community is growing, hopefully will start reaching Swaziland soon.
Cheers, Neal

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SHiBBY (30/9/15)

That little security gate is the worst part of an airport. I always make a point of leaving my mods and atties in my check-in luggage rather than my carry on, nicely nestled away between my clothes (in a plastic baggie of course in case of leakage) for this very reason. I recently started a new job which requires me to travel internationally, and a week ago while on my way to Namibia I completely forgot about my card-style multi tool in my wallet and had so sacrifice that into the abyss of forgotten contraband as soon as I crossed the beeping barrier of doom... :'(


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> That little security gate is the worst part of an airport. I always make a point of leaving my mods and atties in my check-in luggage rather than my carry on, nicely nestled away between my clothes (in a plastic baggie of course in case of leakage) for this very reason. I recently started a new job which requires me to travel internationally, and a week ago while on my way to Namibia I completely forgot about my card-style multi tool in my wallet and had so sacrifice that into the abyss of forgotten contraband as soon as I crossed the beeping barrier of doom... :'(


Lol, same happened to my favourite needle nose pliers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guess who will never be flying via any of the Emirates airlines EVER!


Likeways. Based on this i will refuse business trips with stopovers in those stone age countries. Pathetic rules on international transfers....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (30/9/15)

.... i wont have my gear in my suitcase either. Last year my bag got stolen at the baggage belt in Düsseldorf. .... with vape gear worth 400 € . Ever since i carry all i need in my cabin baggage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/15)

Tom said:


> .... i wont have my gear in my suitcase either. Last year my bag got stolen at the baggage belt in Düsseldorf. .... with vape gear worth 400 € . Ever since i carry all i need in my cabin baggage.



Agreed! I took a SL REO, Woodvil and CC Mod with me and they stayed with me in my man bag 24-7!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (30/9/15)

Shyte...

I have been through Dubai with stick-in-hand at least twice a year for the last 6. My last trip was in January with no issues. However, did some reading and it seems like it is banned in the UAE.

Well, my trip to Canada in January 2016 will not b via Dubai then, as much as I love Emirates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (30/9/15)

Not just the middle east. In Singapore they are completely banned and not only will they confiscate your gear but they should also fine you. In Hong Kong the law is a bit grey but if they want it's also a massive fine


----------



## Noddy (30/9/15)

Coco said:


> Shyte...
> 
> I have been through Dubai with stick-in-hand at least twice a year for the last 6. My last trip was in January with no issues. However, did some reading and it seems like it is banned in the UAE.
> 
> Well, my trip to Canada in January 2016 will not b via Dubai then, as much as I love Emirates



I have no problems via Doha, Qatar. Many times in the last 12 months


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Not just the middle east. In Singapore they are completely banned and not only will they confiscate your gear but they should also fine you. In Hong Kong the law is a bit grey but if they want it's also a massive fine



Had no issues through Hong Kong...


----------



## MJ INC (30/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Had no issues through Hong Kong...


As I said it's a grey area but 


Rob Fisher said:


> Had no issues through Hong Kong...


As I said it's a grey area but the devices are fine and theoretically you can Vape zero juices. The problem arise with nicotine. The Hong Kong government considers nicotine outside of tobacco products a poison and has banned the sale of it there with a 2 year jail term and $100000 fine if caught if the device has not been certified as medical device(no e cig has been) . The grey area is they realise Hong Kong is a massive tourist destination and vaping is huge so they have the 'discretion' to allow tourists to have some on them and to use it but it's always best to be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (30/9/15)

Tom said:


> .... i wont have my gear in my suitcase either. Last year my bag got stolen at the baggage belt in Düsseldorf. .... with vape gear worth 400 € . Ever since i carry all i need in my cabin baggage.



Grrr. And I have a trip to Dusseldorf coming up  (Well as the last stop before the train)


----------



## Tom (30/9/15)

Coco said:


> Grrr. And I have a trip to Dusseldorf coming up  (Well as the last stop before the train)


Well, no need to worry. My case was a flight from Manchester on a cheapo airline.... my bag was gone and one was left behind with the tag being removed. Next day lost and found contacted me to check if the contents were mine.... including a frozen pizza. Very obvious that it was done on purpose. They hit the nail on the head with my bag..... tools and vape gear. Total damage 1200€


----------



## Tom (30/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Not just the middle east. In Singapore they are completely banned and not only will they confiscate your gear but they should also fine you. In Hong Kong the law is a bit grey but if they want it's also a massive fine


How about transit thru Singapore? I have a flight to the Philippines via Singapore on Friday....


----------



## johan (30/9/15)

Tom said:


> How about transit thru Singapore? I have a flight to the Philippines via Singapore on Friday....



Tom you are safe when you stay air side at Singapore Changhi airport as there are no security checks during transit.


----------



## MJ INC (30/9/15)

Tom said:


> How about transit thru Singapore? I have a flight to the Philippines via Singapore on Friday....


I would check with your airline but I think even that could be a problem. 
On another note are you headed to the Philippines on holiday? Love the place and was actually born there in Manila. Boracay is just a great place to holiday


----------



## Tom (30/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> I would check with your airline but I think even that could be a problem.
> On another note are you headed to the Philippines on holiday? Love the place and was actually born there in Manila. Boracay is just a great place to holiday


unfortunately just for work....well, maybe there will be some time for the beach  going to Davao City. Do you know the place?


----------



## Tom (30/9/15)

johan said:


> Tom you are safe when you stay air side at Singapore Changhi airport as there are no security checks during transit.


that is good to know! Thx


----------



## MJ INC (30/9/15)

Tom said:


> unfortunately just for work....well, maybe there will be some time for the beach  going to Davao City. Do you know the place?


Sorry about all I know is it's in Mindanao and to watch out for the Durian  
If you have a weekend free you can catch flights to Cebu or Boracay pretty easily from manila and the beaches are gorgeous, the resorts amazing and they have some great diving. Also Philippino's are some of the friendliest people out there while the food is great especially if you like seafood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (1/10/15)

Hope these airlines realise they are asking for a new psychotic condition: Vape Rage. An uncontrollable outburst of anger caused by uniformed, but uninformed, customs officials...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/10/15)

I am traveling to Malaysia later this year with a 3 day stay in Singapore. What would you guys advice me to do? Would Reo's be safe to pack into check in luggage and just keep the batteries in hand luggage?


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Kaizer said:


> I am traveling to Malaysia later this year with a 3 day stay in Singapore. What would you guys advice me to do? Would Reo's be safe to pack into check in luggage and just keep the batteries in hand luggage?


I do not know about Malaysia and Singapore, but like others I always have my vape gear in my hand luggage. Batteries removed and in protective cases/sleeves. Juice in Zip Lock bags (max 100 ml per bag). No ways I am going to have my Reos in check in luggage. Of course, sharp stuff like scissors go into check in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/10/15)

Andre said:


> I do not know about Malaysia and Singapore, but like others I always have my vape gear in my hand luggage. Batteries removed and in protective cases/sleeves. Juice in Zip Lock bags (max 100 ml per bag). No ways I am going to have my Reos in check in luggage. Of course, sharp stuff like scissors go into check in.



That's what I usually do when traveling but considering what others have said about Singapore, I am now quite worried about keeping hardware in hand luggage. My problem is that I land in Singapore first and if my gear gets confiscated, then the 3 weeks in Malaysia will be horrid. Will removal of the battery and atty from the Reo make the unit less likely to be recognised and confiscated?


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Kaizer said:


> That's what I usually do when traveling but considering what others have said about Singapore, I am now quite worried about keeping hardware in hand luggage. My problem is that I land in Singapore first and if my gear gets confiscated, then the 3 weeks in Malaysia will be horrid. Will removal of the battery and atty from the Reo make the unit less likely to be recognised and confiscated?


Ah, I see - vaping is banned in Singapore. Very difficult one to advise on. What would I have done? Probably just risk one Reo. Yes, have it all apart to make it less likely to be recognized. If they enquire, tell them it is an asthma pump or something. Get a letter from a medical friend. Stick this logo on your Reo:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kaizer (1/10/15)

Thanks so much @Andre . I will do just that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/10/15)

I like @Andre's suggestions @Kaizer. If you remove door, battery, RDA (dismantled) and drip tip, and place in separate sections of your hand luggage, it would not be recognizable as an electronic cigarette / vaping device. Carry ejuice in your shirt/pants pocket and not in your carry on luggage. International aviation law dictates that all Lithium based batteries must be stored in carry-on luggage, and not allowed in check-in luggage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (1/10/15)

Kaizer said:


> That's what I usually do when traveling but considering what others have said about Singapore, I am now quite worried about keeping hardware in hand luggage. My problem is that I land in Singapore first and if my gear gets confiscated, then the 3 weeks in Malaysia will be horrid. Will removal of the battery and atty from the Reo make the unit less likely to be recognised and confiscated?


FYI...no problems to get new gear in Malaysia. I went a couple of months ago to a vape store and they have a lot of stuff there.

Singapore is another story.... I would try and avoid that place as much as I can. They are just too drastic.

Now my story... my company wanted to send me via Dubai for my Philly trip. Well, I called Emirates first... they told me to call the airport directly, which I did. They could not provide a decent answer as well, and refered me to the Immigration offices. No luck either, no decent info from them and another referal back to the airport. I just gave up, and tuned them that I will avoid the UAE like the pest, as well as their airlines.

Now I am flying via Hongkong with a decent, modern days airline

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

